# Breakfast Fatty, My first



## calebtheredwood (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi *SMF* this is my first post and my first fatty.

I decided to make a breakfast fatty since its my favorite meal of the day.








I started with spicy pork sausage and seasoned it with some red pepper and salt. I then added a layer of Havarti cheese and 3 scrambled eggs. I sauteed some onions, red peppers, garlic and mushrooms and stacked it on. Then came the salsa and sun dried tomatoes. I finished it off with a layer of bacon. I thought about adding in a layer of crescent dough but didn't want to risk a blow-out on my first fatty...







I then rolled it up nice and tight, chilled for an hour in the frig...







Cooked it with no blow-out, 170 inside temp...







Sliced it open for an inspection...







Then we ate half of it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I will definitely be making more of these. Not sure what ingredients I will try next. Thanks for all the great tips in this forum that helped make my first fatty a success!

_(Sorry these pictures aren't good, I couldn't find batteries for my dig camera and had to use my cell phone)_


----------



## brentman0110 (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good! By the way, head over to the Roll Call and introduce yourself to the gang! Also, may I suggest using photobucket for your pics. You can upload them at any size (800*600 seems to work best) and folks can see them much better. I just learned that myself. Anyway, I love fatties and I like your ideas. Especially rolling them up in plastic wrap which I have seen several others do around here.

Lastly, Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 21, 2008)

What brent said.  I _think_ they look good, but.....


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 21, 2008)

Fantastic!!  ( better if i could see em)...lol


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with all looks good but maybe a little bigger for us old guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and do the roll call thing and tell us a bit about you and your smoker


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome from Sedalia, MO home of the "Inspired Fatties.   We love them here and are constantly trying new variations.  It seems that some jalapeno's are desired most of the time.   Happy smoke rings.


----------

